# I've Been Downsized - want to invest in a business



## Calicoro (18 Nov 2008)

Hi folks.  

I was made redundant a few months ago. Still no joy in finding a job. I want a major change in my life. I can afford to live (frugally) until maybe late Summer 2009. Also I'm studying but don't expect to make much money in my new profession. Have always wanted to be involved in a shop or small business. I've a small amount of capital and would love to find one of these small businesses who are crying out for cash but who can't extract cash from the banks. I would want to invest some cash and maybe work there 3 days a week. This might not be the most sensible thing to do but it seems ideal to me. My course is demanding so I need the 2 days to study. 

My query is, where do I find a little business or shop that I might be interested in and who might be interested in my input (cash and 3 days work weekly). Any guidance or ideas would be welcomed.

Thanks, regards


----------



## Bluebells (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*

There was a lady in today's I.Independent, who has a teashop in Powerscourt, and has been turned down by her bank for E5000. She needs it to buy Christmas stock.


----------



## Calicoro (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*

Thank you so much Bluebell!!


----------



## PaddyW (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*

I think I saw that on the tv too, might be worth a shot


----------



## ClubMan (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*

Bear in mind that any business that might be in danger of collapse over a relatively small sum like €5K is arguably not viable anyway so be wary of putting your own money and time into such a venture.


----------



## Purple (21 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*



ClubMan said:


> Bear in mind that any business that might be in danger of collapse over a relatively small sum like €5K is arguably not viable anyway so be wary of putting your own money and time into such a venture.



I agree and if you are the sort of person that can’t figure that out on your own then maybe you shouldn’t be investing in a business...


----------



## Anglican (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*



Purple said:


> I agree and if you are the sort of person that can’t figure that out on your own then maybe you shouldn’t be investing in a business...


 
Purple - I don't see why you think I'm the sort of person that can't figure it out on my own.  You're jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Purple (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*



Anglican said:


> Purple - I don't see why you think I'm the sort of person that can't figure it out on my own.  You're jumping to conclusions.



My apologies; my tone was all wrong.


----------



## rmelly (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*



Anglican said:


> Purple - I don't see why you think I'm the sort of person that can't figure it out on my own. You're jumping to conclusions.


 
Are you Calicoro as well?


----------



## Complainer (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*

Why put your capital at risk while you learn a new business? Keep your capital, look for a part-time that meets your needs, and you can invest later, when you know a bit more about the business in question.


----------



## Anglican (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*



rmelly said:


> Are you Calicoro as well?


 
Rmelly, yes.  Apologies for confusion.


----------



## Anglican (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Help!  I've Been Downsized*



Complainer said:


> Why put your capital at risk while you learn a new business? Keep your capital, look for a part-time that meets your needs, and you can invest later, when you know a bit more about the business in question.


 
Hi Complainer.  That's a very good point. I spotted a little retail business a few weeks ago that I'd love to be involved in.  I've done nothing about it yet.  There is nobody else in Dublin in this business so nowhere else to learn it.  But it's something I'm very interested in.  Very out of fashion for years but there seems to be a growing interest.  How the credit crunch will affect this business (2 years old) I can't imagine.  It's the sort of thing a smallish number of people would be very interested in.  I'd imagine the average spend would be €5 to €100.  

I have a profession which, if necessary, I could continue 2/3 days a week (if I really had to!) and if I can get a job.  This new proposition would be a completely and utterly new departure for me. I've never been involved in retail.  I've lots of ideas on how the business could be run but I'm aware that I have no experience and my ideas could be rubbish.  I suppose I could approach them and ask them for a job in their shop.......  The other advantage of this of course is that I would get to see what the current owners are like.

As I said, this is a new departure for me and I'd really welcome any input from anyone.

Thanks


----------

